# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Necesito localizar a Cachinocheve...

## Mijail

Buenas tardes, necesito localizar a Pedro (Mago Cachinocheve) de Alicante, contacté con él a finales del año pasado en un actuación a favor de los discapacitados en el antiguo cauce del rio en Valencia...he perdido la agenda donde tenía su contacto y no tengo forma de localizarlo. 
Suele actuar en el Café Cinema de Alicante... si alguien me puede dar algún dato para localizarlo se lo agradecería. 
Mi correo: miguel46007@hotmail.com
Gracias desde ya.
Mijail

----------

